# How to change defaults on GPS?



## SEM (Dec 19, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I would like for my GPS to always default to having audio directions turned on, and the map oriented such that the path I am on is pointing north. 

But both those setting go to some other default and I realize once I'm driving that they are not set how I prefer. 

Is there a way to set them to stay on those preferences? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The audio Is always on, unless you turn it down. The steering wheel will adjust the nab audio if she is currently talking. If you have turned it down when routing, hit the three dots and go to settings. 
For north maps, just hit the button in the upper right and set for anything other than what you currently have it set to. 
I don't think that either of these are in the profile, just where ever you left them


----------



## Kernal7 (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't know of a way to default the audio directions to on. My friends and I have a total of 3 Tesla model 3s and all of them default to audio off. Have to turn it on manually for each trip.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Kernal7 said:


> I don't know of a way to default the audio directions to on. My friends and I have a total of 3 Tesla model 3s and all of them default to audio off. Have to turn it on manually for each trip.


Not like this on either of my Model 3s, or my Model Y. Set navigation audio on the driver's profile and it stays as selected until I manually change that selection.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Hmmm... I did not know we could set nav audio to OFF. It is ALWAYS on form e - although I can easily (well, maybe not easily as timing must be perfect) increase or lower the volume with the scroll wheel.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Go to navigation/settings and set volume or mute.


----------



## SEM (Dec 19, 2021)

#7 - My experience is the same as Kernal7's. I set it to on in the settings and it intermittently reverts to off. I haven't figured out a pattern, but is fairly frequent but not every drive. It is SUPER annoying because I don't think to check when I start driving and then once on the road, often after I've missed a turn, I realize it is off again. Sure wish that Tesla would have a staffed customer service dept for issues like this.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Make sure it's set where you want it on all your various profiles.


----------



## SEM (Dec 19, 2021)

FRC said:


> Make sure it's set where you want it on all your various profiles.


Lol, didn't know I had profiles. It's kinda ridiculous that I know so little about operating my car other than driving it. Where do I find the various profiles? Thanks!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

SEM said:


> Sure wish that Tesla would have a staffed customer service dept for issues like this.


 THANK YOU for my morning laugh. That made my day!!

Ciao!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

In the car, while in park, look at the top center of the screen. There should be an icon that is an image of head and shoulders. Tap that and a list of all profiles will pop up.


----------



## SEM (Dec 19, 2021)

FRC said:


> In the car, while in park, look at the top center of the screen. There should be an icon that is an image of head and shoulders. Tap that and a list of all profiles will pop up.


Thanks, I actually do use that but thought it was only for my seat adjustment. Will look more closely, Thank you!


----------

